# Saving in Animal Crossing



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2007)

Hopefully in Animal Crossing Wii it can be anywhere without that room.  I dunno, am I the only one who doesn't like it?


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 15, 2007)

I definitely agree.  Save anywhere, but without that stupid room at the top floor.


----------



## JJH (Aug 15, 2007)

Like you both, a combined system would be better than either, but if I had to pick I'd chose AC:WW.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 15, 2007)

I want the gyroid


----------



## Nate (Aug 15, 2007)

I liked how you could save anywhere in ACWW, but I disliked that you couldn't continue afterward. You had to go back to the title screen and continue.


----------



## .bored (Aug 16, 2007)

The room is stupid. I don't like starting at the house.


----------



## WailmerBoy1023 (Aug 16, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with the room. I mean, it's not like there still wasn't more furniture room than the GCN version. IMO, they should return the room, but also give you some furniture space. :yes:


----------



## RaiK (Aug 16, 2007)

I like how you can save anywhere.  So what if it takes up one room?  You still have 5 more! XD

In AC, there was no wasted room, but you only had 3.


----------



## dogs rule (Oct 2, 2007)

Can save anywhere, but it also takes up a whole room because it saves time


----------



## Hero of Pyrite Town (Oct 2, 2007)

In AC You get four rooms.....Three in your house, and the beach house...


----------



## bfexplore (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't like the Room. I like saving anywhere but i don't like going to the gyroide. I had to pick the AC:GC one.


----------



## Micah (Oct 3, 2007)

I like being able to save anywhere but I miss your personal Gyroid.


----------



## dogs rule (Oct 4, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I like being able to save anywhere but I miss your personal Gyroid.


 you know what they should do they should let you save anywhere but also let you keep the gyroid in front of your hose for storage and sale.


----------



## Freezy Toad (Oct 5, 2007)

The room never bothered me.  I just didn't bother going to it.  I mean is it that hard to not go to it >_> 

Also, saving anywhere was cool and all, but you couldn't save and quit    			  I'd like the gyroid to return :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

(ACWW) Can save anywhere, but it also takes up a whole room!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 22, 2009)

mmmatlock said:
			
		

> (ACWW) Can save anywhere, but it also takes up a whole room!


stop ur bumping alrdy


----------



## melly (Jun 22, 2009)

the room is useless, but its nice to save anywhere
however, everyone misses the lil personal gryoid


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't like that you can't change the wallpaper and flooring in your "bedroom" in animal crossing xD


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 22, 2009)

ww saves time when you can save any were


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 22, 2009)

Who bumped this?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 22, 2009)

holy *censored.2.0*.


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2009)

Animal Crossing Wild World's save anywhere.


----------

